# New 2012 Outback 250Rs W/ 2011 Avalanche



## Trackermi

Purchased our 2012 250RS Outback today. Very excited to have it and I think it will be a great trailer to own. The picture shows us testing the trailer with the truck prior to the prep. So yes the trailer was dirty and will be cleaned when we pick it up Monday. We wanted to be safe and make sure the truck handled it well. I put 200 lbs in the back of the truck and then stood on the bumper and truck did very well with now sag and felt solid.

I like to be safe so we forced them to test the trailer prior to actual purchase. Went very well.

We are using a 2011 Avalanche LTZ with air ride, equalizer 4 point sway, Edge CR performance chip, K&N filter, Nitrogen in tires and inflated to 36PSI.

Because the trailer is heavier than our previous we changed out some of our bulky items for lighter things and now take what we really need and not bring things we haven't touched. But this trailer actually pulls perfect and really hard to tell it's 2,000 lbs more than our last one.

Very happy. Thanks everyone for posting on here cause I found several good tips. Also why doesn't this trailer come with a DVD Player? Crazy.. Kids won't tolerate that...lol


----------



## Braggus

Congrats...looks great.


----------



## funbikerchick

Congrats! I bought a 2011 250rs in October. Will take her on her maiden voyage next weekend! Cannot wait!

I like the looks of the front on the 2012. Is that some kind of vent/grille on the front?


----------



## Trackermi

funbikerchick said:


> Congrats! I bought a 2011 250rs in October. Will take her on her maiden voyage next weekend! Cannot wait!
> 
> I like the looks of the front on the 2012. Is that some kind of vent/grille on the front?


No vent just a design sticker or paint etc.. It does have the LED lighting though. Some 2011 have the upfront also. I opted for the 2012 cause it was only 450$ more.

We take it out next Friday for the first trip. Gonna be nice. We came from a Passport Hybrid.


----------



## duggy

Nice looking rig!! You'll love the 250RS!

I just saw an anniversary edition 210RS a couple hours ago. I like the new front cap.

As for the DVD player, we bought a $49.00 unit from Future Shop, and hooked up an hdmi cable to the TV. Works good.


----------



## CampingRus

duggy said:


> Nice looking rig!! You'll love the 250RS!
> 
> I just saw an anniversary edition 210RS a couple hours ago. I like the new front cap.
> 
> As for the DVD player, we bought a $49.00 unit from Future Shop, and hooked up an hdmi cable to the TV. Works good.


Did you mount the DVD player anywhere or do you hook it up each time?


----------



## CampingRus

Congrats!!! We just bought one too! Moving on from a rockwood roo 23ss...


----------



## Duanesz

How does it work hooking up the leveling bars with the air ride? My friend has a esclade and pulled a trailer for first time and said he had problems hooking it up. Is there a procedure to follow?

Duane


----------



## duggy

CampingRus said:


> Nice looking rig!! You'll love the 250RS!
> 
> I just saw an anniversary edition 210RS a couple hours ago. I like the new front cap.
> 
> As for the DVD player, we bought a $49.00 unit from Future Shop, and hooked up an hdmi cable to the TV. Works good.


Did you mount the DVD player anywhere or do you hook it up each time?
[/quote]

We have the DVD player sitting on the "table" below the TV. The HDMI cable stays connected, just running straight up. It's neater than separate audio and video cables.


----------



## Y-Guy

I had an Av and 28RSS, great setup. The only thing I found was the Av was a bit soft in the rear end, expansion joints in the highways hear would being to cause some bounce (even with our Equalier hitch) and that bounce at times would being to turn into a bit of wiggle. Had I kept the Av I probably would have put airbags to stiffen it up, if you have the air ride and can stiffen it up it's going to tow like a dream I think.


----------



## Trackermi

Y-Guy said:


> I had an Av and 28RSS, great setup. The only thing I found was the Av was a bit soft in the rear end, expansion joints in the highways hear would being to cause some bounce (even with our Equalier hitch) and that bounce at times would being to turn into a bit of wiggle. Had I kept the Av I probably would have put airbags to stiffen it up, if you have the air ride and can stiffen it up it's going to tow like a dream I think.


We have the LTZ model with the Air Ride. The truck auto-leveled itself. I get a new truck every 2-3 years max so by the time the warranty is up I will be in a new one (in case the air bags go out..lol). We hooked the truck up fully connected, let the truck level itself and then two of us about 400lbs total. Jumped up and down on the bumper while connected. The truck didn't budge. The rear end was solid.

The main reason for testing this setup was to test exactly what you had mentioned. People like you helped me take a safer route. Regardles I would have bought the trailer, but if this test wasnt sucessful then I would have ordered those Timbrens for the truck. I might do that in the future for added safety. Who knows.

Not many air bag options for a truck with the airbag shocks already. The tounge weight on this model is rated for 1,500 weight distributed and I beleive 700 lbs non distributing. That was from the hitch. The manual says 600/1200. With a payload of 1,596 lbs

My wife was mad at me cause she says I am to anal. But I think she will thank me when we have safe road trips.

We once looked at a surveyor with lower weights and they said that they just sold the one we looked at to a person pulling it with a Chevy Traverse. I immediatly asked the guy if he had any interest in the buyers safety. The trailer was 4,500 lbs totaly dry (it had several power options and upgrades on it). A traverse has a max of 5,200 lbs with towing package (yes we own one 2009). Then add gas weight, hitch weight, fill the propane tanks, few options add a driver and your maxed before pulling it off the lot. Now anyone with a SP-280 with queen bed and bunks in back pulling a 30FT trailer and owning a traverse, *will have kids*! How the heck can that be safe? They will be over 1,000 lbs easily on the road just in towing, then add the kids and they will be well over 1,500 lbs of the GVWR. No Air Ride, short wheelbase with a 30ft+ trailer on the road. Just plain crazy.

Above all. Traverse's are Uni-Body frame. Um hello serious stress don't you think?

I just think dealers sometimes could care less and are more about the sale.

Ok there is my rant. That is why we didnt buy from them. They were not caring about the buyer they cared only about the sale. Our wholesale dealer Lakeshore RV we bought from more was more than cooperative in making sure it was right.


----------



## sdizzyday

CampingRus said:


> Nice looking rig!! You'll love the 250RS!
> 
> I just saw an anniversary edition 210RS a couple hours ago. I like the new front cap.
> 
> As for the DVD player, we bought a $49.00 unit from Future Shop, and hooked up an hdmi cable to the TV. Works good.


Did you mount the DVD player anywhere or do you hook it up each time?
[/quote]
I mounted the DVD player to the bottom of the TV so it is always hooked up.


----------



## CampingRus

sdizzyday said:


> Nice looking rig!! You'll love the 250RS!
> 
> I just saw an anniversary edition 210RS a couple hours ago. I like the new front cap.
> 
> As for the DVD player, we bought a $49.00 unit from Future Shop, and hooked up an hdmi cable to the TV. Works good.


Did you mount the DVD player anywhere or do you hook it up each time?
[/quote]
I mounted the DVD player to the bottom of the TV so it is always hooked up.
[/quote]

Any pics to share???


----------



## duggy

Trackermi said:


> We once looked at a surveyor with lower weights and they said that they just sold the one we looked at to a person pulling it with a Chevy Traverse. I immediatly asked the guy if he had any interest in the buyers safety. The trailer was 4,500 lbs totaly dry (it had several power options and upgrades on it). A traverse has a max of 5,200 lbs with towing package (yes we own one 2009). Then add gas weight, hitch weight, fill the propane tanks, few options add a driver and your maxed before pulling it off the lot. Now anyone with a SP-280 with queen bed and bunks in back pulling a 30FT trailer and owning a traverse, *will have kids*! How the heck can that be safe? They will be over 1,000 lbs easily on the road just in towing, then add the kids and they will be well over 1,500 lbs of the GVWR. No Air Ride, short wheelbase with a 30ft+ trailer on the road. Just plain crazy.
> 
> Above all. Traverse's are Uni-Body frame. Um hello serious stress don't you think?
> 
> I just think dealers sometimes could care less and are more about the sale.
> 
> Ok there is my rant. That is why we didnt buy from them. They were not caring about the buyer they cared only about the sale. Our wholesale dealer Lakeshore RV we bought from more was more than cooperative in making sure it was right.


Last weekend "Jakes Outback" was telling me about a dealer setting up a Traverse with an Outback 250RS. The dry weight on that trailer is 5980 lbs. I expect that would end up around 7000 lbs. loaded. That's something that should never leave the lot!


----------



## rsm7

duggy said:


> Last weekend "Jakes Outback" was telling me about a dealer setting up a Traverse with an Outback 250RS. The dry weight on that trailer is 5980 lbs. I expect that would end up around 7000 lbs. loaded. That's something that should never leave the lot!


I'm betting by the time that guy made it home either the Traverse or the Outback had a big "For Sale" sign in the window!


----------



## Trackermi

duggy said:


> We once looked at a surveyor with lower weights and they said that they just sold the one we looked at to a person pulling it with a Chevy Traverse. I immediatly asked the guy if he had any interest in the buyers safety. The trailer was 4,500 lbs totaly dry (it had several power options and upgrades on it). A traverse has a max of 5,200 lbs with towing package (yes we own one 2009). Then add gas weight, hitch weight, fill the propane tanks, few options add a driver and your maxed before pulling it off the lot. Now anyone with a SP-280 with queen bed and bunks in back pulling a 30FT trailer and owning a traverse, *will have kids*! How the heck can that be safe? They will be over 1,000 lbs easily on the road just in towing, then add the kids and they will be well over 1,500 lbs of the GVWR. No Air Ride, short wheelbase with a 30ft+ trailer on the road. Just plain crazy.
> 
> Above all. Traverse's are Uni-Body frame. Um hello serious stress don't you think?
> 
> I just think dealers sometimes could care less and are more about the sale.
> 
> Ok there is my rant. That is why we didnt buy from them. They were not caring about the buyer they cared only about the sale. Our wholesale dealer Lakeshore RV we bought from more was more than cooperative in making sure it was right.


Last weekend "Jakes Outback" was telling me about a dealer setting up a Traverse with an Outback 250RS. The dry weight on that trailer is 5980 lbs. I expect that would end up around 7000 lbs. loaded. That's something that should never leave the lot!
[/quote]

Wow.. What the heck are dealers thinking. I know some people are ignorant but really?.. I actually went through the trouble and weighed everything in my garage. We have 420 lbs of stuff before food and clothing goes in.

I heard of several people pulling long trailers with a Tahoe and didn't like it. my traverse has a 119" wheelbase. The avalanche is about 131 or 132. Not much bigger but a 25 ft trailer is the max length I will tow with it. One of our friends pulls a 30 ft trailer but I wouldn't do it.

Traverse and a 250rs.. That is more than stupid! I would be afraid of bending the frame. One railroad track hit the wrong way and I bet that unibody will take some abuse.


----------



## CdnOutback

Last year when we in Bemidji, MN at the KOA we watched a Toyota Sienna Minivan pull in pulling a trailer that was at least 24ft long. The hitch was just about dragging on the ground...


----------



## sdizzyday

Did you mount the DVD player anywhere or do you hook it up each time?
[/quote]
I mounted the DVD player to the bottom of the TV so it is always hooked up.
[/quote]

Any pics to share???
[/quote]
Here are some pics. (first time attaching pics to a thread, hope it works).


----------



## Trackermi

sdizzyday said:


> Did you mount the DVD player anywhere or do you hook it up each time?


I mounted the DVD player to the bottom of the TV so it is always hooked up.
[/quote]

Any pics to share???
[/quote]
Here are some pics. (first time attaching pics to a thread, hope it works).
View attachment 1752
View attachment 1754
View attachment 1755
View attachment 1753

[/quote]

Great idea! I was thinking of placing the DVD player up underneath teh counter with the Radio they give you and then making my own brackets to hold the two together. I pick up trailer tonight so we will have to figure it out this week.


----------



## sdizzyday

Trackermi said:


> Did you mount the DVD player anywhere or do you hook it up each time?


I mounted the DVD player to the bottom of the TV so it is always hooked up.
[/quote]

Any pics to share???
[/quote]
Here are some pics. (first time attaching pics to a thread, hope it works).
View attachment 1752
View attachment 1754
View attachment 1755
View attachment 1753

[/quote]

Great idea! I was thinking of placing the DVD player up underneath teh counter with the Radio they give you and then making my own brackets to hold the two together. I pick up trailer tonight so we will have to figure it out this week.
[/quote]

I was initially going to mount it where you suggest, but wanted the TV/DVD player to be able to be used elsewhere in/out of the trailer. With the DVD on the bottom, the unit can stand on it's own on a the counter. The kids like to be on their bunks to watch a quick show before bed.
You will love your new 250!


----------



## Trackermi

So we love this trailer..lol

I will say that it was a bit windy pulling the trailer home but the trailer never really swayed. Sure I felt it but who wouldn't.. But it was never swaying and when I felt it it was more of the wind feel etc..glad I got the equalizer hitch as it's specifically built to help control the roll from wind.

Took it home and we are happy with it.

Now I feel very comfortable with the trailer I will say this. 25 ft is the max an avalanche should pull. More because you have to plan for all scenarios. Most don't plan at alll etc..

Loving the trailer. More storage than I thought. Just have to find it..lol

Also I was really stoked about the outside tv mount and the bike hitch..lol they never told me about that.


----------



## duggy

sdizzyday said:


> Did you mount the DVD player anywhere or do you hook it up each time?


I mounted the DVD player to the bottom of the TV so it is always hooked up.
[/quote]

Any pics to share???
[/quote]
Here are some pics. (first time attaching pics to a thread, hope it works).
View attachment 1752
View attachment 1754
View attachment 1755
View attachment 1753

[/quote]

I considered mounting mine below the TV, but I was concerned about adding any extra weight to the mount. The "board" that the mount is fastened to, is only held on by four screws into paneling and who knows what. I'd hate to have the whole works come crashing down after a bumpy road. I also like to mount the TV on the outside of the trailer, and didn't want to interfere with that. With our DVD player sitting on the lower counter, the rear slide clears above it by a big inch. We leave the TV and DVD hooked up while we travel.


----------



## jake's outback

Trackermi said:


> We once looked at a surveyor with lower weights and they said that they just sold the one we looked at to a person pulling it with a Chevy Traverse. I immediatly asked the guy if he had any interest in the buyers safety. The trailer was 4,500 lbs totaly dry (it had several power options and upgrades on it). A traverse has a max of 5,200 lbs with towing package (yes we own one 2009). Then add gas weight, hitch weight, fill the propane tanks, few options add a driver and your maxed before pulling it off the lot. Now anyone with a SP-280 with queen bed and bunks in back pulling a 30FT trailer and owning a traverse, *will have kids*! How the heck can that be safe? They will be over 1,000 lbs easily on the road just in towing, then add the kids and they will be well over 1,500 lbs of the GVWR. No Air Ride, short wheelbase with a 30ft+ trailer on the road. Just plain crazy.
> 
> Above all. Traverse's are Uni-Body frame. Um hello serious stress don't you think?
> 
> I just think dealers sometimes could care less and are more about the sale.
> 
> Ok there is my rant. That is why we didnt buy from them. They were not caring about the buyer they cared only about the sale. Our wholesale dealer Lakeshore RV we bought from more was more than cooperative in making sure it was right.


Last weekend "Jakes Outback" was telling me about a dealer setting up a Traverse with an Outback 250RS. The dry weight on that trailer is 5980 lbs. I expect that would end up around 7000 lbs. loaded. That's something that should never leave the lot!
[/quote]

Wow.. What the heck are dealers thinking. I know some people are ignorant but really?.. I actually went through the trouble and weighed everything in my garage. We have 420 lbs of stuff before food and clothing goes in.

I heard of several people pulling long trailers with a Tahoe and didn't like it. my traverse has a 119" wheelbase. The avalanche is about 131 or 132. Not much bigger but a 25 ft trailer is the max length I will tow with it. One of our friends pulls a 30 ft trailer but I wouldn't do it.

Traverse and a 250rs.. That is more than stupid! I would be afraid of bending the frame. One railroad track hit the wrong way and I bet that unibody will take some abuse.
[/quote]

Ya the dealer said they were well aware! Aware my ... I shook my head and just walked away...Yes same dude that sold me a 260 FL being pulled by a 1500 Silverado. I now have a 2500HD. All I can say is know your weights and do the math. Any vehicle could pull a traile... the question is how long past the first stop sign! (if you get it stopped)


----------



## NDKoze

I am currently in negotiations for a 2011 Black Avalanche LTZ just like yours. I currently own a 2009 White Avalanche LTZ and love it. Just looking to upgrade to a newer model if the price and trade is right. I figured it would be good to get one of the last models since the Avelanche is set to die after the 2012 model







This really bums me out because there isn't another vehicle of its kind from any other manufacturer other than the Ridgeline which in my mind is not really in the same league.

I love the way that black Ave looks hooked up to the 250RS! I currently still have a pop-up, but am planning on upgrading to a 250RS next spring, so will be interested to hear about your camping experiences with your camper and tow vehicle. Based on what I have been told here, you won't win any races with this combo, but that you should be able to two safefly.

That is one awesome looking rig!


----------



## Trackermi

NDKoze said:


> I am currently in negotiations for a 2011 Black Avalanche LTZ just like yours. I currently own a 2009 White Avalanche LTZ and love it. Just looking to upgrade to a newer model if the price and trade is right. I figured it would be good to get one of the last models since the Avelanche is set to die after the 2012 model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really bums me out because there isn't another vehicle of its kind from any other manufacturer other than the Ridgeline which in my mind is not really in the same league.
> 
> I love the way that black Ave looks hooked up to the 250RS! I currently still have a pop-up, but am planning on upgrading to a 250RS next spring, so will be interested to hear about your camping experiences with your camper and tow vehicle. Based on what I have been told here, you won't win any races with this combo, but that you should be able to two safefly.
> 
> That is one awesome looking rig!


I will let you know we are taking it out today fully loaded once the rain stops.. Whatever you do make sure you get the ltz and the hd tow package. You will want the tranny oil coler, engine oil cooler and the larger radiator. In addition get the 3.42 gearing not the 3.08

No it won't win any races and it's the max length trailer I would tow. If your the type that brings your entire house then be careful. We load somewhat lighter so I don't expect issues. I pulled it home just fine and it was quite windy. The truck and trailer both moved with the wind but no trailer sway. And I never felt out of control. It was just me in the truck also.

I would highly recommend a 4 point sway system. The trailer sits a little higher up so the added two points help alot.

I also have synthetic oil, nitrogen in all tires equally balanced, running 35psi in truck, and have an edge evolution device to tweak the gerin and torque.

Regardless I am not exceeding the weights. Payload is borderline though. You will max that before most of the others.

I also take the panels off. Each panel weighs 20lbs for 60lbs. Leave them at home! It allows for 60 more lbs or room for bikes.


----------



## Trackermi

NDKoze said:


> I am currently in negotiations for a 2011 Black Avalanche LTZ just like yours. I currently own a 2009 White Avalanche LTZ and love it. Just looking to upgrade to a newer model if the price and trade is right. I figured it would be good to get one of the last models since the Avelanche is set to die after the 2012 model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really bums me out because there isn't another vehicle of its kind from any other manufacturer other than the Ridgeline which in my mind is not really in the same league.
> 
> I love the way that black Ave looks hooked up to the 250RS! I currently still have a pop-up, but am planning on upgrading to a 250RS next spring, so will be interested to hear about your camping experiences with your camper and tow vehicle. Based on what I have been told here, you won't win any races with this combo, but that you should be able to two safefly.
> 
> That is one awesome looking rig!


Ok so the truck did just fine pulling the trailer. I would only suggest to make sure you add equal weight to the truck and trailer and keep the heavy things off the back. Anotherwords don't go loading the back end of the trailer up with bikes it you don't plan on placing anything upfront. The truck was very level, never had an issue there and felt solid and stable. Drove home hit 65 a few times no movement at all.

after using the trailer for the first time this weekend my only gripe is the darn 30AMP plug. What jack 8SS decided to make such a small compartment to put your cable back. I tried 3 times at getting the darn thing back in its spot. Maybe it was just me but who knows.. Any ideas anyone???

I called the dealer and they offered to put one of those quick disconnect systems on at cost. My old 19ft trailer never ever had this issue. Maybe the cable is just to stiff I don't know but it was not fun.

Other than that I love the trailer and it worked out very well. Perfect length, vaulted ceilings, expands out, good inside storage (you have to be creative on outside storage). So we are happy with our purchase. Matched to the avalanche I see no issues as long as you don't go taking you house with you when you pack. If you do really long trips shop for food when you get there.


----------



## NDKoze

I know that these are famous last words, but I don't plan/intend on putting much more into the Outback (when I get it next spring) than I have in my current pop-up. The only thing that I can see is moving some of the stuff that I normally pack into the truck into the camper.

I am happy to hear that your Avalanche towed well. That had been my biggest concern. I typically only travel 70-150 miles to camp, so slow and steady is no problem for me. To answer your previous recommendation about going with the LTZ, I would never go to anything other than an LTZ after having my current LTZ that I really love. The only reasons that I am contemplating upgrading would be to get a new model before they quit making them next year and I am also getting close to 36,000 miles and losing my B2B warranty. It will also be nice to get the Integrated Brake Controller and backup camera that is included in the model that I am dealing on.

I know my power cord in the pop-up was stiff at first too, but after a few trips of sitting out in the sun it seemed to loosen up. I know it is now VERY flexible and easy to store.


----------



## Trackermi

NDKoze said:


> I know that these are famous last words, but I don't plan/intend on putting much more into the Outback (when I get it next spring) than I have in my current pop-up. The only thing that I can see is moving some of the stuff that I normally pack into the truck into the camper.
> 
> I am happy to hear that your Avalanche towed well. That had been my biggest concern. I typically only travel 70-150 miles to camp, so slow and steady is no problem for me. To answer your previous recommendation about going with the LTZ, I would never go to anything other than an LTZ after having my current LTZ that I really love. The only reasons that I am contemplating upgrading would be to get a new model before they quit making them next year and I am also getting close to 36,000 miles and losing my B2B warranty. It will also be nice to get the Integrated Brake Controller and backup camera that is included in the model that I am dealing on.
> 
> I know my power cord in the pop-up was stiff at first too, but after a few trips of sitting out in the sun it seemed to loosen up. I know it is now VERY flexible and easy to store.


So since your about to use the same combo as me I wanted to keep you posted. My Point.. RV Dealers will setup the hitch assembly to a book. Not really tune it to how it should be setup. I learned that they didn't give the bars enough force to cause the friction needed to prevent the sway. This happened because what they should have done was let the truck level itself with the trailer hooked up before adjusting the bars. What they did was not provide enough force onto the bars. So case in point you have to make sure there is enough pressure on those bars and realize the truck will let the air back out of the airbags when it settles into place as the weight distribution will push the weight to the front.

If you let the air ride take most of the weight and then have the bars set wrong it will not create enough down force on the bars to prevent the sway.

You may already know all this but just helping out since this LTZ Autoride threw me for a loop trying to figure out why it moved around. (It was never bad, just wasn't correct either). Case in point.. force the truck not to use the auto ride and realize that the truck will let the air back out because it wont be needed. This will give you more force on the friction bars needed.

Now after the adjustments..
I Took the truck back out and passed a few people driving 70 and not a single bit of movement.

Hooked up to trailer:
I am at 36" front fender to ground
37" rear fender to ground

without trailer:
36" front fender
38" rear fender

I can send screen shots if your interested.


----------



## Trackermi

NDKoze said:


> I know that these are famous last words, but I don't plan/intend on putting much more into the Outback (when I get it next spring) than I have in my current pop-up. The only thing that I can see is moving some of the stuff that I normally pack into the truck into the camper.
> 
> I am happy to hear that your Avalanche towed well. That had been my biggest concern. I typically only travel 70-150 miles to camp, so slow and steady is no problem for me. To answer your previous recommendation about going with the LTZ, I would never go to anything other than an LTZ after having my current LTZ that I really love. The only reasons that I am contemplating upgrading would be to get a new model before they quit making them next year and I am also getting close to 36,000 miles and losing my B2B warranty. It will also be nice to get the Integrated Brake Controller and backup camera that is included in the model that I am dealing on.
> 
> I know my power cord in the pop-up was stiff at first too, but after a few trips of sitting out in the sun it seemed to loosen up. I know it is now VERY flexible and easy to store.


Oh and I took your advise on leaving the cord in the sun.. You just saved me a few hundred because it worked!!!! I softened up the rubber to make it a little more flexible and take the pre formed kinks out of it from assembly..

Thanks Dude!


----------



## NDKoze

Trackermi said:


> I know that these are famous last words, but I don't plan/intend on putting much more into the Outback (when I get it next spring) than I have in my current pop-up. The only thing that I can see is moving some of the stuff that I normally pack into the truck into the camper.
> 
> I am happy to hear that your Avalanche towed well. That had been my biggest concern. I typically only travel 70-150 miles to camp, so slow and steady is no problem for me. To answer your previous recommendation about going with the LTZ, I would never go to anything other than an LTZ after having my current LTZ that I really love. The only reasons that I am contemplating upgrading would be to get a new model before they quit making them next year and I am also getting close to 36,000 miles and losing my B2B warranty. It will also be nice to get the Integrated Brake Controller and backup camera that is included in the model that I am dealing on.
> 
> I know my power cord in the pop-up was stiff at first too, but after a few trips of sitting out in the sun it seemed to loosen up. I know it is now VERY flexible and easy to store.


Oh and I took your advise on leaving the cord in the sun.. You just saved me a few hundred because it worked!!!! I softened up the rubber to make it a little more flexible and take the pre formed kinks out of it from assembly..

Thanks Dude!
[/quote]

Yeah, I have asked the question here about how to adjust the WDH knowing that the AirRide is going to auto-level. I am hoping if I remind the dealer about this during the install/PDI that they will have worked with an AirRide suspension in the past and know what they need to do to adjust for it. But in the end if I have to make some adjustments, so be it. Hopefully a reminder about the autoleveling will allow the dealer to account for it and adjust the WDH with that in mind. Most likely I will end up buying from Lakeshore or Holmans.

Glad to hear the cord has softened up. I remember the first few times when mine was new how stiff and coiled it was. I have a pretty big compartment that it fits into, so never really had an issue getting it back in. But, now after a few years of baking in the sun it is extremely flexible. FYI, if you don't already have one, I would recommend getting a 30amp extension cord. I end up having to use mine at least once or twice a year. There is nothing worse that getting to a strange campground or a spot that you haven't camped in only to find that you are 3 feet short of cord.

Not sure what is going on with my truck salesman. I am still waiting for him to get me some final numbers with my trade included. I am about ready to ask him if there is someone there that is not as busy that could use a sale. This dealership is a big Chevy dealership that is a kin to the Lakeshore and Holman wholesalers for Chevy, but I am feeling a bit underwhelmed by my salesman. Not sure why either, since I bought the last truck from him and he knows I am serious. Oh well, maybe it will be better to buy closer to the end of the year when there may be more year-end closeouts. Now, I am starting to wonder if I shouldn't wait and get a 2012 since it is going to be the last year of this fine truck. My salesman was trying to tell me that 2011 was the last year and I had to correct him. I am still hoping that they bring it back with the 2014 GMT revamp, but it doesn't sound promising right now. I normally like to trade up every 2-3 years too. But if they quit making the Avalanche, I may hold on to this last one a little longer than normal unless they come out with a replacement in that truck category. I really love my Avalanche LTZ!


----------



## Trackermi

We do have an extension cable from our last trailer we use. Good point cause we went to our first campground and it the power was on one corner and the water on another. Luckily they had cables to rent. I stuff the cable in the side compartment of the Avalanche. I stick 4 bikes in the back after making a 2x4 board with the fork jacks it will hold three bikes upright and then fit my sons bike in the back. I had to stagger the mounts to clear the handlebars etc..

One thing I noticed about the truck vs my last avalanche. Last one I used a Prodigy brake controller and thought that did well. The (new truck has it) integrated controllers GM uses are solid and butter smooth.

Not the most powerful thing on earth but gets the job done and not worth complaining about. I am sure the Edge performance chip I have helps a little.

Call Cheryl at Lakeshore she is the person I dealt with. Excellent person to work with.

In regards to the truck salesman.. I would say he is either worthless or he feels your not serious who knows..


----------



## Trackermi

One more note. You can easily tell if there is enough force on the truck. Watch them install the hitch and look for how far they bring the back end of the truck up before locking the WD bars into place. When Lakeshore did mine the truck barely came up. I didn't think much about it. But after a few phone calls, tons of research I got it handled. The truck rear end needs to come up a decent amount. Not the wheels should not come off the ground but somewhere in the middle of that.

Use an Equalizer or a dual cam reese. Both operate the same both have rave reviews. Both need the friction on the bars.


----------



## NDKoze

Trackermi said:


> We do have an extension cable from our last trailer we use. Good point cause we went to our first campground and it the power was on one corner and the water on another. Luckily they had cables to rent. I stuff the cable in the side compartment of the Avalanche. I stick 4 bikes in the back after making a 2x4 board with the fork jacks it will hold three bikes upright and then fit my sons bike in the back. I had to stagger the mounts to clear the handlebars etc..
> 
> One thing I noticed about the truck vs my last avalanche. Last one I used a Prodigy brake controller and thought that did well. The (new truck has it) integrated controllers GM uses are solid and butter smooth.
> 
> Not the most powerful thing on earth but gets the job done and not worth complaining about. I am sure the Edge performance chip I have helps a little.
> 
> Call Cheryl at Lakeshore she is the person I dealt with. Excellent person to work with.
> 
> In regards to the truck salesman.. I would say he is either worthless or he feels your not serious who knows..


Do you have any pics of your bike setup? I had just planned on getting a rack for the bike receiver that gets put on the new models, but am curious about how you have yours rigged.

The integrated brake controller is a requirement this time. I actually inquired about whether it could retroactively be added to my current truck and found that that was a factory option only. I have researched the Integrated Brake Controller and and found nothing but good things about them. As good as some of the aftermarket options are the most people seem to prefer the Integrated Brake Controllors if available. It looks like the 2012 Avalanche actually adds electronic trailer sway control and hill start assist to the Stabilitrac function (plus a heated steering wheel which is nice but not as cool as the Stabilitrac additions). So, now I am kind of wondering if I should wait and get a 2012.


----------



## Trackermi

NDKoze said:


> We do have an extension cable from our last trailer we use. Good point cause we went to our first campground and it the power was on one corner and the water on another. Luckily they had cables to rent. I stuff the cable in the side compartment of the Avalanche. I stick 4 bikes in the back after making a 2x4 board with the fork jacks it will hold three bikes upright and then fit my sons bike in the back. I had to stagger the mounts to clear the handlebars etc..
> 
> One thing I noticed about the truck vs my last avalanche. Last one I used a Prodigy brake controller and thought that did well. The (new truck has it) integrated controllers GM uses are solid and butter smooth.
> 
> Not the most powerful thing on earth but gets the job done and not worth complaining about. I am sure the Edge performance chip I have helps a little.
> 
> Call Cheryl at Lakeshore she is the person I dealt with. Excellent person to work with.
> 
> In regards to the truck salesman.. I would say he is either worthless or he feels your not serious who knows..


Do you have any pics of your bike setup? I had just planned on getting a rack for the bike receiver that gets put on the new models, but am curious about how you have yours rigged.

The integrated brake controller is a requirement this time. I actually inquired about whether it could retroactively be added to my current truck and found that that was a factory option only. I have researched the Integrated Brake Controller and and found nothing but good things about them. As good as some of the aftermarket options are the most people seem to prefer the Integrated Brake Controllors if available. It looks like the 2012 Avalanche actually adds electronic trailer sway control and hill start assist to the Stabilitrac function (plus a heated steering wheel which is nice but not as cool as the Stabilitrac additions). So, now I am kind of wondering if I should wait and get a 2012.
[/quote]

I will post one up tonight if I get time. I dont want things hanging off the back of a trailer thats a rear slide. I might do it as a test though. I only have a two bike hitch carrier from Yakima so I need to put them in the back. Remember each panel that you take off the back is 20 lbs exactly. So in essence your removing 60 lbs of payload. So when you fill with bikes you can remove 60 lbs from that amount. Whereas adding them to the back pulls off tongue weight on a trailer that can be butt heavy already.


----------



## Trackermi

Do you have any pics of your bike setup? I had just planned on getting a rack for the bike receiver that gets put on the new models, but am curious about how you have yours rigged.

The integrated brake controller is a requirement this time. I actually inquired about whether it could retroactively be added to my current truck and found that that was a factory option only. I have researched the Integrated Brake Controller and and found nothing but good things about them. As good as some of the aftermarket options are the most people seem to prefer the Integrated Brake Controllors if available. It looks like the 2012 Avalanche actually adds electronic trailer sway control and hill start assist to the Stabilitrac function (plus a heated steering wheel which is nice but not as cool as the Stabilitrac additions). So, now I am kind of wondering if I should wait and get a 2012.
[/quote]

I will post one up tonight if I get time. I dont want things hanging off the back of a trailer thats a rear slide. I might do it as a test though. I only have a two bike hitch carrier from Yakima so I need to put them in the back. Remember each panel that you take off the back is 20 lbs exactly. So in essence your removing 60 lbs of payload. So when you fill with bikes you can remove 60 lbs from that amount. Whereas adding them to the back pulls off tongue weight on a trailer that can be butt heavy already.
[/quote]

Here is the setup. Cheap, easy and it works well. They are set like that because my bike is a larger one and wont fit so I placed another board on it to put the forks more foward. Then placed the others slightly staggard so the handlebars fit right. Just do what works for you. Under 50$ and you have a back rack. You might can find cheaper fork mounts.


----------



## NDKoze

I like it! May have to work something like that up.


----------

